# Distraction.



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Distraction is great to ease the mind of things. One thing that I love to distract myself with is watching the British TV show QI, Quite Interesting. Here is a link to all episodes, easily organized in seasonal playlist. I hope someone may find this Quite Interesting and distract themselves in a few episodes. Cheers.

UPDATE:

This sub reddit is amazing, it has so many full TV shows that are on Youtube, check it out!

http://www.reddit.com/r/fulltvshowsonyoutube/


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

hightimer said:


> Distraction definitely helps. I think everyone has that one thing that helps them out. For me it's Two and a Half Men/Fresh Prince of Bel Air. Really help me to take my mind off DR.


Love the Fresh Prince


----------

